# Recommend a phone for my 85 yo grandpa, he is frustrated and so am I



## Space Lynx (Oct 8, 2020)

So my Grandpa gets frustrated easily, as he is aging so much he is starting to lose his ability on stuff.

He can still use google maps though I have to show him a reminder sometimes. He can make phone calls send phone calls, he loves AMOLED screens nice and bright and I usually set the icons to large for him. He likes to use microphone to ask google questions... 

His budget is $150 max. (he dropped his old samsung J7 that he loved and it no longer works)

his carrier is consumer cellular? i think that is what he said.  i helped him look, I was leaning towards the A20 galaxy by samsung... but its not OLED and he wants OLED... bleh  any ideas?

I am frustrated because I can't seem to find anything in his price range...


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 8, 2020)

The galaxy A20 IS OLED man. its olny the A20S and A21 that are LCD


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 8, 2020)

A20 is OLED but it might not even be available right now since it's three gen old. Yea Samsung started copying Chinese tactic. A20 was og. A20s was mid-year refresh. A21 was successor. Upcoming A21s is mid-year refresh.

Try M21. Though Idk your location and it might not even be available where you live.

And if not partial to Samsung, look at chinese brands like Realme, Xiaomi, Poco etc.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 8, 2020)

Might be the lame answer, but I see his old phone at like $80. Replace with what he knows?


----------



## Rei (Oct 8, 2020)

@Khonjel A21s is not upcoming. It has been released since May & it's LCD.

If you're looking for OLED, it gotta be at least A31.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 8, 2020)

Motorola makes the best cheap phones. I bought an Samsung A50 after owning a Motorola G. Sent it back, it sucked. Back using Motorola G7 love it. Easy to use. Samsung does not make great cheap phones. They put the money in graphics and screen and cut corners on the CPU.

Also my carrier is Replubic. No contract and $32 a month for 3 Gb data. They have a Moto G for $200

Consumer Cellular has the Moto G for $150,    You're welcome
Another thing, the Moto G has a safety feature. If you need a flash light you just shake the phone. Great if your are older and need some light


----------



## AsRock (Oct 8, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Might be the lame answer, but I see his old phone at like $80. Replace with what he knows?



Just what i was thinking,  no brainer  same phone as he loved it so much.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 8, 2020)

jitterbug 2 ?


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 8, 2020)

A20 is the way to go. It's SuperAMOLED, fits the spec, fits the budget, and also available at Consumer Cellular.
Fixing J7 is out of question, because the replacement OLED module costs upwards of $80 (original modules are super-hard to come by and are even more expensive), and that does not include whatever you have to pay for labor in your nearest workshop. Used J7 is also out of question, 'cause burn-in and potential age-related battery issues.
Other than that, M21 or A30s are your only other options. OLED phones from other manufacturers will always be more expensive, because they also buy screens from Samsung.



OneMoar said:


> jitterbug 2 ?


That's a rebranded $30 chinese smartphone. I highly doubt Alcatel even does the packaging.
It's bare minimum required to run Android 7, with specs akin to entry-level smartphone from 2015.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Get him a 7" Tablet with Sim capability, bigger screen will make it easier with poor vision.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 15, 2020)

I would say, look for another Samsung j7. My mom is 68, she dropped her samsung s8+, she loves the bigger screen, also has poor vision. She dropped it in January(?), I simply got her another s8+. She knows how it works and happy with it. She said, "son, its like my old phone, even the same color". She said in Spanish. 
Why change something that isnt broken. If grandpa loves his older phone, keep it the same.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 15, 2020)

Jetster said:


> Motorola makes the best cheap phones. I bought an Samsung A50 after owning a Motorola G. Sent it back, it sucked. Back using Motorola G7 love it. Easy to use. Samsung does not make great cheap phones. They put the money in graphics and screen and cut corners on the CPU.
> 
> Also my carrier is Replubic. No contract and $32 a month for 3 Gb data. They have a Moto G for $200
> 
> ...




I tried talking him into the Moto G Power actually, has all the bands, best battery, above average screen even if not OLED.  He wouldn't go for it though, he just got frustrated. For some reason his brain is stuck on galaxy is the only phone he can operate... /shrug  I might sell him my A30 for cheap, I kind of what that Moto G Power for all the bands since I plan to travel a lot someday, hopefully next summer covid will be sort of fixed enough.


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 15, 2020)

Le Classic Initial, Portable Senior pour Les + âgés/Handicap. Suppression Fausses MANIP : Blocage sélectif menus, appels, réglages, Boutons. Alerte Bat Faible SMS, Main Libre Auto, Photo-Contact, etc : Amazon.fr: Hygiène et Santé
					

Le Classic Initial, Portable Senior pour Les + âgés/Handicap. Suppression Fausses MANIP : Blocage sélectif menus, appels, réglages, Boutons. Alerte Bat Faible SMS, Main Libre Auto, Photo-Contact, etc : Amazon.fr: Hygiène et Santé



					www.amazon.fr
				






> Even with a so-called "senior" mobile, as soon as only one regular WRONG MANIPULATION appears, it quickly leads to complicated use:
> "I lower the sound in conversation or ringing "
> "I can no longer unlock the keyboard"
> "I get lost in the directory"
> ...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 15, 2020)

Doro maybe? Expect they only seem to sell one phone in US 




__





						Smartphones
					






					www.doro.com


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 15, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> For some reason his brain is stuck on galaxy is the only phone he can operate...


Well, that's not just "old people" problem, it's normal for most non-enthusiast adult people. One of my friends still rocks J5 2015, even though I had to replace the screen 4 times on it (and every time he paid $100 for an original OLED module). And just 2 weeks ago I rebuilt a "vintage" Nokia 6300 out of two donors for my boss.


----------



## MDDB (Oct 15, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I might sell him my A30 for cheap


Really? You would sell your phone to your grandpa? Why for cheap?


----------

